# Cities Ranked by Area Size



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

Hello,


Does anyone have any concrete data ranking cities according to their area? I know that for some cities like NY (789 sq.km), Chicago (594 sq. km), Toronto (630sq. km), London (1,580 sq. km), and Paris (105 sq. km), the data is readily available, but I have yet to come across stats for, say, Barcelone or Shanghai.

Can anyone help me out? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Are you sure about London?


----------



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

Pretty sure, yeah. The city isn't only the EU's most populous city, it's also among the most densely packed (~5,000).


If I'm not mistaken, Mexico City also has an area of around 1,500 sq. km. Hong Kong's territory covers around 1,000 sq.km, although much of it is not built up at all.


Berlin: 889 sq.km, Hamburg 715, Cologne 408, Vienna 415 sq. km, Prague 492, Budapest 525, Munich 321, Jerusalem ~145-150, Los Angeles ~1,300, San Francisco 120.

Edit: Aquarius, thank you for the info. A bit small, but I guess there's much buil-up around the city. Edit again: wow, if that is the case, then that's quite a high density.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

*Barcelona: 1.578.546*

Density:15.635 in/sq km

*Total surface of the city:101 sq. km*
Surface of green forest:18,1%
Surface of green urban: 10,0%
Occupied surface (Buildings) :55,9%
Surface of squares/ streets:16,0%



metropolitan region.

4.673.648 in 3.235,6 sq/km
Density: 1.444


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Barcelona: 100.4 km2
according to Wikipedia


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Shanghai: 6,340.5 km²

But these are just lines on a map. It says nothing about real size or anything really.
???


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rome municipality: 1300 sq. km

according to wikipedia:

Rome is the largest city in Italy and its municipality is one of the largest in Europe with an area of 1290 square kilometers (it could easily encircle the other nine Italian largest cities: Milan, Naples, Turin, Palermo, Genoa, Bologna, Florence, Bari, and Catania, as well as that of four major European capital cities like Paris, Berlin, Stockholm and Bruxelles).


----------



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

The largest city by area is a small town the size of Switzerland in Australia. Mount Isa has a population of 20,000 and an area of 42,904 sq. k, so twice the size of Slovenia and Israel, one and a half times the size of Belgium, and about as big as the Netherlands and Switzerland. 


The widest city, officially, is Honolulu, because all islands that are not grouped among the major ones are counted as part of the municipality. So the city officially stretches over a huge distance.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Wood Buffulo, Alberta is the largest city in Canada at 68,454 km²

Population about 80,000


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

You are to blame said:


> Wood Buffulo, Alberta is the largest city in Canada at 68,454 km²
> 
> Population about 80,000


Well, I'm sure most of the city area is covered by thick forest instead of sprawls... average pop. density 1.2 per square kilometres??? That's lower than the pop. density of Canada!


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Paris metro cannot be 105 km^2 this is ridiculous, it is just those conservative nuts of paris that are making paris looking like a tiny village. here is the reality of paris and its metro, 14,518 km² and 138 larger than what those conservatives called Paris.


----------



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

Quezalcoatl26 said:


> Paris metro cannot be 105 km^2 this is ridiculous, it is just those conservative nuts of paris that are making paris looking like a tiny village. here is the reality of paris and its metro, 14,518 km² and 138 larger than what those conservatives called Paris.




Well, the city of Paris has an area of 105 sq. km and a population of 2,152,000. To be frank, I feel that is a far more appropriate designation than calling all of Ile de France and beyond 'Paris', which would be ridiculous. There's a similar problem with Beijing and Shanghai, where those cities officially incorporate areas that are covered with farms and villages.

Designating a smaller area as Paris allows for much better management. The effect in much of London that one gets is that it is a conglomeration of various villages and smaller towns under one big umbrella. There seems to be a more coherent structure in Paris.


----------



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

You are to blame said:


> Wood Buffulo, Alberta is the largest city in Canada at 68,454 km²
> 
> Population about 80,000




What? That's obscene. There is no reason why such a vast and empty region should be called a city. I wonder if their only motive behind calling it a city is so that they can claim to have the world record. I hope they have better things to do than that.


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

Actually the Regional Municipality of Wood Buffalo is a collection of small cities and towns seperated far apart. The largest of those cities being Fort McMurray, which is booming because it is the base for oil sands development. They probably regard the whole area as a municipality for coordination purposes. Wood Buffalo is governed by a single regional council made up of representatives of the different towns.


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

There's a town named Anzac?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

thx-rvg said:


> Berlin: 889 sq.km, Hamburg 715, Cologne 408, Vienna 415 sq. km, Prague 492, Budapest 525, Munich 321, Jerusalem ~145-150, Los Angeles ~1,300, San Francisco 120.


Correction: Berlin: 891,75 sq.km, Hamburg: 755,16 sq.km, Cologne: 405,15 sq.km, Prague: 596 sq.km, Munich: 310,26 sq.km, Jerusalem: 126,4 sq.km, San Francisco: 600,7 sq.km (but only 121 sq.km are land)

source: Wikipedia.


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

BTW Calgary 789.9 sq.km, and that's constant development right to the edge of the city. It's also around 90% of the entire Metropolitan area.

Edmonton 683.88 sq.km


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

effer said:


> Are you sure about London?


yea! nyc 789km? HA!


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

*Warsaw*:
Total surface: 517 sq. km
Population: 1.689.648
Density: 3258 in/sq. km


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

See wikipedia.org and emporis.com


----------

